# A1 ruined Churches (image intensive)



## Infraredd (Aug 4, 2013)

More ruined churches.
1st up 
All saints church, Denton
The history is well covered by Alex76 here

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=25982[/ame]

As I finished up a bloke on a sit on mower with a face like a hen's ass started to mow round the entrance.
Didn't even get a grunt out of him - friendly place!
Pictures

Entrance




All saints church, Denton 1 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Side




All saints church, Denton 2 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Back




All saints church, Denton 4 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Tower




All saints church, Denton 3 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Internals




All saints church, Denton 5 by Infraredd, on Flickr




All saints church, Denton 6 by Infraredd, on Flickr




All saints church, Denton 7 by Infraredd, on Flickr




All saints church, Denton 8 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Gravestones




All saints church, Denton 9 by Infraredd, on Flickr




All saints church, Denton 11 by Infraredd, on Flickr




All saints church, Denton 12 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Off down the A1 I saw this Rusting water tower and detoured to have a look.
As I was standing under this derelict water tower (a monument to RAF Connington) and getting up the courage to climb the ladder, I suddenly felt strange almost dizzy as if the ground was moving underneath me. I thought that's weird maybe it's an omen not to climb up. Then I noticed that the concrete plinth I was standing on was attached to the ladder but not the ground. I made the executive decision to move on!




Death wish by Infraredd, on Flickr

Back in my comfort zone I visited The ruined church at Ayot St Lawrence.
This has been posted before so I won't overkill on the history.
Suffice it to say the local landowner hated this place and had it artistically ruined so he didn't have to look at it from his stately home any more. He then built an ostentatious new one over in his fields but I'll deal with that later.

Entrance




Ayot St Lawrence Ruin 1 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Side




Ayot St Lawrence Ruin 2 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Rear




Ayot St Lawrence Ruin 3 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Internals




Ayot St Lawrence Ruin 4 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Blocked up spiral staircase




Ayot St Lawrence Ruin 5 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Tower




Ayot St Lawrence Ruin 6 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Ayot St Lawrence Ruin 7 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Thing




Ayot St Lawrence Ruin 8 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Think this is for Holy Water so you can mark yourself with the sign of the cross as you enter.




Ayot St Lawrence Ruin 9 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Graves




Ayot St Lawrence Ruin 11 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Ayot St Lawrence Ruin 12 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Bit of fun with Photoshop




Ayot St Lawrence Ruin extra by Infraredd, on Flickr

As I left I saw this across the field




Church of St Lawrence 1 by Infraredd, on Flickr

It's the new church the good folks of Ayot St Lawrence were gifted - over the top or what?




Church of St Lawrence 2 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Church of St Lawrence 3 by Infraredd, on Flickr

and finally Legless




Legless by Infraredd, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 4, 2013)

Cracking collection of great photos thanks.


----------



## banshee (Aug 4, 2013)

have you got the pics without the effects ?


----------



## night crawler (Aug 4, 2013)

Superb photos, they give a whole new meaning to taking photos


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 4, 2013)

Mad.
~I have prob driven past these so many times without knowing! 
Awesome photos as usual!


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 4, 2013)

really fab shots , dreamy images


----------



## Infraredd (Aug 4, 2013)

banshee said:


> have you got the pics without the effects ?



To Banshee
I use a converted Infra red Nikon D40x. The colours come from the camera sensors misinterpretation of what it was programmed to process ie full spectrum light. This camera & Nikons in general are apparently notorious for unpredictable colour processing once converted (I was warned) Infra red originally was only black and white film. Kodak marketed it and produced a colour slide film version (used on a Frank Zappa album cover if I remember) but it was rather crap with a green colour cast. When digital rolled out all the cameras were provided with a pass filter over the sensor. (This is the bit I had replaced.) The factory standard one blocks infra red and ultra violet to enhance the colours and saturation of visible light. When you get an i/r camera you set the colour balance not by pointing it at a white card but by pointing it at grass. The effect on all my current postings is called the goldie effect - orange skies & blue vegetation
As for the stuff I do in Photoshop once the images are on the computer..................


----------



## alex76 (Aug 5, 2013)

great stuff mate there is a nice little ruin church in bougton near northamton next time your down this way which is worth looking at


----------



## exsplorer (Aug 5, 2013)

grea pictures i love the effects you hae added o them


----------



## shane.c (Aug 5, 2013)

Very good pics love the cloud effect,


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 5, 2013)

Infraredd said:


> To Banshee
> I use a converted Infra red Nikon D40x. The colours come from the camera sensors misinterpretation of what it was programmed to process ie full spectrum light. This camera & Nikons in general are apparently notorious for unpredictable colour processing once converted (I was warned) Infra red originally was only black and white film. Kodak marketed it and produced a colour slide film version (used on a Frank Zappa album cover if I remember) but it was rather crap with a green colour cast. When digital rolled out all the cameras were provided with a pass filter over the sensor. (This is the bit I had replaced.) The factory standard one blocks infra red and ultra violet to enhance the colours and saturation of visible light. When you get an i/r camera you set the colour balance not by pointing it at a white card but by pointing it at grass. The effect on all my current postings is called the goldie effect - orange skies & blue vegetation
> As for the stuff I do in Photoshop once the images are on the computer..................



I hear that you can make an infra red cam out of virtually any digital camera, by removing the infra red filter from the sensor and then to increase the sensitivity to infra red cover the sensor with a piece of unexposed old film negative. I suppose if you had an old digi cam laying about it could be worth an experiment


----------



## Infraredd (Aug 6, 2013)

Mars Lander said:


> I hear that you can make an infra red cam out of virtually any digital camera, by removing the infra red filter from the sensor and then to increase the sensitivity to infra red cover the sensor with a piece of unexposed old film negative. I suppose if you had an old digi cam laying about it could be worth an experiment



Yep it's possible - I think it's the processed almost black bit of the film that you put over the sensor.
Have you ever tried taking a digital camera apart? 
I have - not a pretty sight - me or it!


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 6, 2013)

Infraredd said:


> Yep it's possible - I think it's the processed almost black bit of the film that you put over the sensor.
> Have you ever tried taking a digital camera apart?
> I have - not a pretty sight - me or it!



Oh so its the black bit , couldn't remember which way round it was.

Never tried to pull one to bits but can imagine botching it back together and seeing random little screws left over haha.


----------



## Infraredd (Aug 7, 2013)

Mars Lander said:


> Oh so its the black bit , couldn't remember which way round it was.
> 
> Never tried to pull one to bits but can imagine botching it back together and seeing random little screws left over haha.


Got it in one sir!


----------

